# Replacement goggle bands



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Anybody????


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

HaveHope said:


> Anybody????


your best chance is probably finding someone to trade with. replacement straps are hard to come by.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

eternalsnow.com said:


> your best chance is probably finding someone to trade with. replacement straps are hard to come by.


I just contacted VZ and they said they dont have replacement straps 

Maybe i could just look for a blank strap the same size and just go from there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you hate them because of looks or feel? If it's feel, a straight up replacement band won't feel any different.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Do you hate them because of looks or feel? If it's feel, a straight up replacement band won't feel any different.


No its just the look, They are pink and baby blue on a Mens goggle. i would just rather a blank white strap.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

go ghetto and duct tape it around your head


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

---


hanzosteel said:


> go ghetto and duct tape it around your head


---

lmao


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i couldnt find replacement straps for e frame oakley


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

my 390's have pink and baby blue on 'em. is this just dumbsh!t homophobia or something? i noticed those pink cartels last year are always on clearance now too. don't be so insecure, flip 'em all the bird and rock those [email protected]@ss colors.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree. It'll be quite the conversation starter in the lift lines. A perfect example was when I first got my VZ Feenoms, a girl in line asked what they were because everyone there was sporting Oakleys or Anons and she'd never seen these gogs. Anyhow, we chit-chatted it up for a little bit and agreed to meet up for a beer after the hill closed. Let's just say I had a half decent night


----------

